# Great Bread Machine Bread Recipe



## Trudy (Sep 21, 2004)

This recipe came with my Hitachi bread machine booklet, and it is so good that I wanted to share it.   It's just your regular white bread, but I've never had it fail.   I used to make it as a treat for my dad until my mom got a bread machine, now she uses this recipe all the time.


INGREDIENTS:

7/16 cup tap water
1 cup fresh milk
4 cups bread flour 
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons butter
1-1/2 teaspoons dry yeast (or 2 teaspoons dry yeast for RAPID setting)

Place ingredients in your machine according to manufacturer directions.  My directions are to put the liquid ingredients in first and then the dry, with the yeast on top.

Enjoy!


----------

